# Picked this up today Miami Racycle



## rideahiggins (Mar 22, 2011)

I picked this Miami Racycle up today at a closed Amish bicyle shop. They had been in business over 30 years and this is something they had left. From what I could google they were made from 1895 or so to 1916. It looks all original except I'm not sure about the seat, aren't mens seats usually longer? I was trying to find a value on it. The only one I could find for sale was at Budget Cycle Center for $9999.99. I'm going to post more of my finds on thru the weekend.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you bought the bike from an Amish Shop you probably aren't local for this meeting but a link to Brian Doan's Racycle Blog is in the body of this post:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...age-Bicycle-History-Meeting-Saturday-March-26


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 23, 2011)

Incredible bike! Seat looks very original! What you gonna do with it?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice roadster, original hub AND kelly adjustables? what a score!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, super find!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 23, 2011)

Did I mention it has grooved wooden grips. I'll probably sell it for the right price. I've got so many uncommon bikes and parts right now I'm still sorting and researching.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2011)

I want first dibs!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody want to make an offer before I put it on feebay? I can ship or meet you at Memory Lane or Ann Arbor swap meet.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the saddle is later and incorrect for the bike.  Nice find though.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 26, 2011)

if budget has one for $9999.99 i would think yours is worth that much.right?put it on ebay and list it as a buy it now for $9999.99 and then let it run for 27 days.if it doesn't sell, then relist it for $9998.98 and run it for 27 days and keep repeating until it sells.i hope this helps.


----------

